# Pigeon found in Albany, NY



## greenjem (Jul 1, 2007)

A healthy homing pigeon has been lurking outside of my house all day long, so we have fed it water and crushed nuts. 

The band reads

AU 2006 566
SC

Hope to find his/her owner soon!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

greenjem said:


> A healthy homing pigeon has been lurking outside of my house all day long, so we have fed it water and crushed nuts.
> 
> The band reads
> 
> ...


I just checked the 911 Pigeon Alert database and see that this bird has been reported there. I will go pick up that case now. Are you the same person that reported it to 911?
After I started looking, I realized that your case has been picked up by another modertor. Please check your e-mail, as she gave you instructions on what to do about the bird. I will add the correct band information to the database. Thanks.


----------

